# Breeder in Michigan



## StanMI (Jan 17, 2012)

I have just made contact through E-Mail with one. I'd like to be able to communicate with a couple of others as well.

Anyone know of a breeder ??????????? Hopefully near Lansing.

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

There are two very long standing members of the AMA listed on the breeder referral list: American Maltese Association

Both have been active members of the parent club for decades and continue to actively show their own dogs in the ring.


----------



## StanMI (Jan 17, 2012)

CloudClan said:


> There are two very long standing members of the AMA listed on the breeder referral list: American Maltese Association
> 
> Both have been active members of the parent club for decades and continue to actively show their own dogs in the ring.


Thanks for the reply!!!

I have called and left a message for both.

Anybody here who's had contact with them ?????? Sure would like to hear how it went !!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't, but I would trust Carina, who is a show breeder and long time member here!

Good luck. From the way it sounds, you can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I do not know either of them well personally other than having seen their contributions to the AMA and their longevity in the show world. However, I can say that I have friends who have worked with Barbara Bergquist who have had reported that they have had a very positive experience with her. Many of us have dogs with the Su-Le line in our pedigrees.


----------



## StanMI (Jan 17, 2012)

StanMI said:


> Thanks for the reply!!!
> 
> I have called and left a message for both.
> 
> Anybody here who's had contact with them ?????? Sure would like to hear how it went !!!


Just to update the thread.

Think I'll have to call them again. Been almost a week now and haven't heard from either one. There was a big show in Novi this weekend so I'm guessing they were probably there.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Good to be persistent! Breeders can be very busy and you're probably right that they were showing.


----------

